# Looking for a motor



## Green Machines (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi all - Does anyone have a 72v dc motor to sell? I need to replace a 14 year old Prestolite 7.2inch that's worn out. 


UPDATE: Thanks - I've found one.


----------

